# हिन्दी में ब्लॉगिंग कैसे करें



## Shrish (Mar 13, 2007)

मित्रों ब्लॉगिंग आज किसी परिचय की मोहताज नहीं। ऑनलाइन डायरी के विचार से शुरु हुआ ब्लॉग आज अभिव्यक्ति का सशक्त माध्यम बन चुका है। ब्लॉगिंग करने के लिए सबके पास अपने अपने कारण हैं पर यह तय है कि ब्लॉगिंग आज इंटरनैट पर सर्वाधिक प्रचलित गतिविधियों में से है।

इंटरनैट पर भारतीय ब्लॉगरों की बहुतायत है लेकिन अपनी भाषा हिन्दी में ब्लॉगिंग करने वालों की संख्या बहुत कम है। इसका कारण पर्याप्त जानकारी का अभाव है। बहुत से लोगों की समस्या तो हिन्दी टाइप करने को लेकर होती है। इसके अतिरिक्त कईयों को नेट पर हिन्दी ब्लॉगजगत के बारे में जानकारी ही नहीं। हो सकता है आपमें से कुछ ने आज तक कोई हिन्दी ब्लॉग देखा ही न हो, यदि ऐसा है तो यहाँ पर जाइए। मैं आपको इस विषय में संक्षेप में जानकारी देना चाहूँगा। 

*हिन्दी में ब्लॉगिंग क्यों की जाए*
अपनी भाषा में लिखने का आनंद एकदम अलग है। मैंने नेट पर तीन साल बिताए पर बीता एक साल जब मैं हिन्दी ब्लॉगिंग से जुड़ा, ही मुझे सार्थक लगता है। हिन्दी ब्लॉगजगत में एक परिवार की तरह महसूस होता है, शीघ्र ही कई मित्र बन जाते हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त और भी कई फायदे हैं जिन्हें आप हिन्दी ब्लॉग पढ़ना शुरु कीजिए फिर समझ पाएंगे।

*हिन्दी में ब्लॉगिंग हेतु प्रक्रिया*
» सबसे पहले जरुरत है एक अदद ब्लॉग बनाने की। इसके लिए Blogger एक बेहतरीन सेवा है। यहाँ सभी तकनीकी जन हैं अतः ब्लॉग कैसे बनाया जाए सब को मालूम ही है।

» ब्लॉग पर हिन्दी में लिखना।
हिन्दी टाइपिंग के लिए फोनेटिक IME के प्रयोग द्वारा टाइपिंग की जानकारी इस पोस्ट में दे चुका हूँ। इन टूल्स से आप ब्लॉग में भी लिख सकते हैं और अन्यों के ब्लॉग पर कमेंट भी कर सकते हैं।

» अपने ब्लॉग को रजिस्टर कराना।
अगला काम है अपने ब्लॉग को इन दो साइटों पर रजिस्टर कराना - नारद तथा हिन्दी ब्लॉग्स.कॉम ये दोनों साइटें सभी हिन्दी ब्लॉगों की फीड एक जगह दिखाती हैं जिससे पाठक नवीनतम पोस्टों की जानकारी लेकर आपके ब्लॉग तक पहुँचते हैं। यह चरण बहुत आवश्यक है क्योंकि हिन्दी ब्लॉगजगत में यही एक साधन है जिससे पाठक आपके ब्लॉग तक पहुँचते हैं।

इसके अतिरिक्त दो और साइटें हैं एक तो सर्वज्ञ विकी जिस पर हिन्दी टाइपिंग और ब्लॉगिंग के बारे में काफी जानकारी मौजूद है। दूसरी परिचर्चा हिन्दी फोरम जिस पर हिन्दी टाइपिंग और ब्लॉगिंग के बारे में हर तरह की सहायता मौजूद है।

तो फिर कब आ रहे हैं हिन्दी ब्लॉगजगत में, यहाँ सभी आपके स्वागत को तैयार मिलेंगे। अगर तत्काल लिखना शुरु नहीं भी करना चाहते तो नारद पर आकर हिन्दी ब्लॉग पढ़ना शुरु करें। किसी भी मदद हेतु मुझसे संपर्क कर सकते हैं।

*संबंधित लिंक्स*
ब्लॉगर.कॉम
नारद - हिन्दी ब्लॉग एग्रीगेटर
परिचर्चा हिन्दी फोरम
सर्वज्ञ हिन्दी विकी
ई-पंडित : मेरा हिन्दी ब्लॉग

© कॉपीराइट २००७ श्रीश शर्मा। इस लेख का बिना पूर्व अनुमति के प्रकाशन वर्जित है। आवश्यकता पड़ने पर इसका लिंक अन्यत्र दे सकते हैं।


----------



## blueshift (Mar 13, 2007)

Dhanyawaad!


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 13, 2007)

धन्यवाद


----------

